# any interest for a poster of LMR fish species?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, I just got back from a fishing trip in GA and their DNR had posters for sale with all of the local fish species. Would you guys have any interest in a poster of LMR fish species? 

I know you can access the fish online on the DNR page: *http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/AZFish/tabid/17913/Default.aspx* but I'd kind of like a poster to hang in my room to drool over at night. It would look something like the one from Georgia: 

http://www.marinefishesofgeorgia.org/documents/posters.pdf

87 fish species might take me a little while, but it would be a fun project to work on.

-House

ps. Is there already a poster out there ? If so, link me please.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

There are some great fish posters here... http://findaposter.com/fish-identification-chart/
and a poster of Ohio gamefish here...

http://www.fishposters.com/igs/ohio.jpg


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks for the links! I like the post for Ohio sportfish on there but the link is broken to download/order it 

The Kentucky one is pretty nice too, but I couldn't find the link from KY's DNR page.

I think I'll start my own LMR poster anyways. I'll keep you updated on my progress. Thanks again.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yea; man good look,in posters. cover the whole walls of the house.


----------

